# Sportsman's permit applications are open



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Take a look - it's a great way to contribute to conservation and give yourself a chance at something fun.

https://wildlife.utah.gov/sportsman-permit.html

Right now I'm trying to decide how much $$$ is in the budget, but I'll try for the sheep tags at the very least.

The deadline is November 16.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Oh sweet. Time to dump another 50 into the lottery.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

I wish they (the DWR) gave preference points for the $10 buck donation.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Anybody have a link to the 2016 dates for these tags? Curious to see them consider the price.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

backcountry said:


> Anybody have a link to the 2016 dates for these tags? Curious to see them consider the price.


Here you go.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Thx. Holy crap on the elk and deer. Expensive but amazing option.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I applied once back in 2010... haven't applied for them since.


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

Did they make a change recently to the OIL species? I thought you could still apply for the sportsman's tag even if you already drew a OIL tag? Maybe I'm mistaken? It doesn't affect me but I'm just curious is all.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Karl said:


> I wish they (the DWR) gave preference points for the $10 buck donation.


That would completely ruin the fun of this lottery! The beauty of these tags is that everybody who plays is on equal footing. You have the standard draw to give the people lucky enough to be born earlier all the advantage


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

johnnycake said:


> Karl said:
> 
> 
> > I wish they (the DWR) gave preference points for the $10 buck donation.
> ...


Support. Its hard enough as a hunter with limited expendable income. I would hate to see more avenues to point inflation.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

kstorrs said:


> Did they make a change recently to the OIL species? I thought you could still apply for the sportsman's tag even if you already drew a OIL tag? Maybe I'm mistaken? It doesn't affect me but I'm just curious is all.


You may be confusing the Sportsman's permit drawing with the expo tags. You can still apply for the OIAL expo tags even if you've drawn them in the regular draw.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I think they should change the stipulation from a resident to a natural born Utahn...


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I just sent my $70 off to the DNR - a.k.a. $FW, WadeLemonisinnocent.com, theletterwasneversent.com, wedontrequirerichpeopletofollowtherules.com or whatever they go by now...

The best part is I spent nearly three times what us "knuckleheads" spend for our $25 tags, so that gives me a nice-warm-and-fuzzy feeling! 

All semi-joking and sarcasm aside, I think these tags are a great idea and it would be beyond cool to draw any one of them!


----------



## Tbowman25 (Jul 19, 2016)

When is the drawing?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Tbowman25 said:


> When is the drawing?


November 23 - according to the link provided by Clarq.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Guess I'll send them $100


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm in for all the OIAL. My dad's in for deer and elk, so I think we've got our bases pretty well covered between us.

I wasn't originally planning on applying for quite so many, but I figure my lottery budget is better spent on these than at the expo. Besides, I will (hopefully) be in grad school next year, and it can be hard to slip away from school during a short season. If I'm going to draw a tag, it may as well be one I can use, right? And these permits offer an amazing amount of flexibility.

Then again, if I actually drew one, I'd probably just want to take the year off from school anyway and hunt for a few months. I guess I'll cross that bridge if I come to it.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

here goes another $100 , just think "IF" you drew it , you would have all winter to talk about it :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

Clarq said:


> You may be confusing the Sportsman's permit drawing with the expo tags. You can still apply for the OIAL expo tags even if you've drawn them in the regular draw.


Yeah I think you're right. Thanks


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I think they should take these permits and sell them to the highest bidder, and tell them to shoot whatever they want, whenever they want, and however they want. After all, they contribute a lot of money to Utah conservation! 

No, I'm not still bitter...


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Holly freak'in cow,

So they must have changed the age limit for kids, 
12 year olds can now apply for OIAL and LE tags!

The sportsmen tag application just let me put my 12 year old in for everything!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

goofy elk said:


> Holly freak'in cow,
> 
> So they must have changed the age limit for kids,
> 12 year olds can now apply for OIAL and LE tags!
> ...


Well dang... guess my odds are going to be even worse now.

I'm kidding, of course. Good luck to you and your kids. It would be fun if a forum member or two pulled one of those tags.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Sent in my standard $40 as usual. Gotta pay to play.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

I think you have better odds of hitting 50k out in wendover then drawing one of these. All I will throw is 30$ if I draw does anyone know of am outfitter that has a great relationship with local biologist.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I threw a hundo at it this year which is twice as much as I normally do.

I'm with Clarq. It would be awesome if a forum member drew one of these tags and we could follow along on the adventure and discuss the strategies and glory all winter long.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Just bear. Really keen on getting a bear.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

its going to be a LOOOOOOOOONG winter if one of us draws a tag


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

money is in , now we wait till the 23rd :sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

cdbright said:


> money is in , now we wait till the 23rd :sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:


Easy now, the wait is the fun part. Just think, 16 more days to dream about all the great stuff you would do if you draw before the inevitable unsuccessful email comes to ruin the fun. -O,-


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

hazmat said:


> I think you have better odds of hitting 50k out in wendover then drawing one of these. All I will throw is 30$ if I draw does anyone know of am outfitter that has a great relationship with local biologist.


Nah, what you do is just call every biologist until you get one that isn't knowledgeable and you hear the answer you're looking for.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

:O--O--O:

3 more days to get your name in the hat.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Put my name in the hat yesterday.......
Don't have a chance if u don't put in I guess. 
I have been fairly lucky in the draws. 
Worth a try &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Last call everyone, application period ends today.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Well I guess I'll play:mrgreen:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Sure... I could always use another elk tag.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

bowgy said:


> Sure... I could always use another elk tag.


The heck you can! Share the wealth, would ya?

19 points and counting...


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> The heck you can! Share the wealth, would ya?
> 
> 19 points and counting...


If you haven't burned your points by now, you must not be trying too hard...


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh, I'm trying! Just not on the easier to draw units.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

So... anyone know when the CC hits will start? :mrgreen:


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

cant wait for them to tell me I drew :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> The heck you can! Share the wealth, would ya?
> 
> 19 points and counting...


With 19 points I agree with you, don't put in for an easier hunt just to burn your points, put in for the hunt you want. I hope you get the tag and take the bull of your dreams.

But you think that is bad, I still have 4 years before I can even put in again:shock:;-) So I need the sportsman's tag.

JK, with 19 points you deserve it more than I.

Yes... top of page, with this luck I am sure to draw.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

So if anyone draws, please let me know so that I can spend that whole day at work stewing in jealousy.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

I'd be a lot more excited about this if I knew a single person who ever drew one.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

i feel if one of us gets one , we will talk plenty about it, and by talk i mean BRAG MY A$$ OFF hahahahahahahahah


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

If me or my son draw, you better believe I will share/brag with you all, why not! Right? LOL!!!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

*WHEN* I draw this week, I will let you all know. Anyone that wants to spend their own money and time to go scout and/or spot for me, you are more than welcome to do so. I will not forbid it. I'm a team player like that.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> *WHEN* I draw this week, I will let you all know. Anyone that wants to spend their own money and time to go scout and/or spot for me, you are more than welcome to do so. I will not forbid it. I'm a team player like that.


Positive thinking like that is allowed unless you're talking about the desert sheep tag. That one's mine. :mrgreen:


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm not in that draw pool. You're safe.


----------



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

Emails are coming out. Got my unsuccessful just a few minutes ago.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Just go my unsuccessful -#&#*!-


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Still nothing here. No email. No CC charge.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

No luck for dad or me. Hoping for a success story from someone on here...


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

Dear CHARLES :

Thank you for your recent applications for Sportsman. Your results are as follows:

*********************************************************************************************************

UNSUCCESSFUL: Sportsman Bear

*********************************************************************************************************

UNSUCCESSFUL: Sportsman Buck Deer

*********************************************************************************************************

UNSUCCESSFUL: Sportsman Bull Elk

*********************************************************************************************************

UNSUCCESSFUL: Sportsman Desert Bighorn Sheep

*********************************************************************************************************

UNSUCCESSFUL: Sportsman Bull Moose

*********************************************************************************************************

UNSUCCESSFUL: Sportsman Rocky Mountain Bighorn Sheep

*********************************************************************************************************


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I GOT ONE - email that said I was unsuccessful. Now I can stop daydreaming about the adventure I would have had. 

Seriously though, best of luck to those that did draw!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

All unsuccessful! Why do I keep doing this to myself??


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

No Sportsmans tags for me this year......thought this was the year


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

So...I put my brother in for a few of the drawings as a birthday present. He just forwarded me this email. Unbelievable!!!

Thank you for your recent applications for Sportsman. Your results are as follows:

*********************************************************************************************************

SUCCESSFUL: Sportsman Desert Bighorn Sheep

Hunt: Sportsman Desert Bighorn Sheep
Weapon: Any Legal Weapon
Your season date(s): Sept 1 - Dec 31, 2017



*********************************************************************************************************


----------



## elkantlers (Feb 27, 2014)

Wow. Good luck to you guys. I guess you will be burning some fuel on the Zion this year.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

brisket said:


> So...I put my brother in for a few of the drawings as a birthday present. He just forwarded me this email. Unbelievable!!!
> 
> Thank you for your recent applications for Sportsman. Your results are as follows:
> 
> ...


Congrats that is awesome. Feel free to put me on your birthday present list next year


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Still in shock, can't believe he drew. We know basically nothing about hunting desert bighorns. Is Zion the best unit?

Luckily we'll have plenty of time to research, scout and hopefully figure this out.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I want to know who drew my deer and elk tags. Come on...fess up to it!


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Hoping that whomever drew the Sportsman's Elk will turn his tag in because I'm sure I was next on the list.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

brisket said:


> So...I put my brother in for a few of the drawings as a birthday present. He just forwarded me this email. Unbelievable!!!
> 
> Thank you for your recent applications for Sportsman. Your results are as follows:
> 
> ...


That is seriously the damnedest thing I've ever seen. Not the second, not the third, THE damnedest thing ever. Huge congratulations to your brother! Also, that's really neat that you put him in for it and you'll get to share in on the experience!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Pffffft--:-( All unsuccessful


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Unsuccessful x 4 for me again this year.

I'm really hoping this is not a prelude to the rest of the 2017 draws.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

CPAjeff said:


> That is seriously the damnedest thing I've ever seen. Not the second, not the third, THE damnedest thing ever. Huge congratulations to your brother! Also, that's really neat that you put him in for it and you'll get to share in on the experience!


LOL. Thanks, I'm on cloud 9, and it isn't even my tag! We are so excited!

Just got the credit card hit, this is the real deal. It's turning out to be an expensive birthday present.  :shock:


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Dang, zippo for me. 
All those dreams of a fabulous hunt didn't mean a thing ............


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

brisket said:


> So...I put my brother in for a few of the drawings as a birthday present. He just forwarded me this email. Unbelievable!!!
> 
> Thank you for your recent applications for Sportsman. Your results are as follows:
> 
> ...


Well dang... didn't take long to find out where MY tag went.  Huge congrats to your brother! An expensive present indeed, but well worth the price. That tag would almost certainly go for more than $60,000 at auction.

In the big game draw last year, 1949 people applied to hunt desert bighorns on the Zion unit. For some perspective, the next-most popular unit had 628 applications. So while I'm far from an expert on trophy quality on Utah's various desert sheep units, I think it's safe to say that the Zion unit is worth a close look.

Keep us updated!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The desert sheep tag is the best one IMO.

In-fact, for myself, I'd trade all the rest of the permits I could have in my life for that one permit...

This last season was kinda strange,
The LE elk tag I had really didn't get me very pumped,
Spent 3X the time and effort making sure the kids filled their permits.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Nothing for me


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Wow, someone on the board actually got one of them. Congrats man!


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Clarq said:


> Well dang... didn't take long to find out where MY tag went.  Huge congrats to your brother! An expensive present indeed, but well worth the price. That tag would almost certainly go for more than $60,000 at auction.
> 
> In the big game draw last year, 1949 people applied to hunt desert bighorns on the Zion unit. For some perspective, the next-most popular unit had 628 applications. So while I'm far from an expert on trophy quality on Utah's various desert sheep units, I think it's safe to say that the Zion unit is worth a close look.
> 
> Keep us updated!


Thanks for the info, Clarq. We're just starting to look into which unit (or units) to hunt. Any and all help is appreciated. As the hunt draws closer and the scouting begins, I'll start a thread and keep you posted.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

goofy elk said:


> The desert sheep tag is the best one IMO.
> 
> In-fact, for myself, I'd trade all the rest of the permits I could have in my life for that one permit...


Wow, that's saying a lot. I agree, it really is an incredible opportunity. We are in the bison pool, so this will most likely be our only time to ever hunt bighorn sheep.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Kaiparowits, Escalante is a brutal area. That's a "hike in" hunt. You'll be filtering your water from the puddles the kangaroo rats are drinking from. It's a hellish unit -- but a beautiful unit too!! Sheep numbers are not great. Success on this unit is very low.

Kaiparowits, East & West are both areas that can be driven. Many sheep are killed "road hunting". Numbers are better than the Escalante. Quality is average.

Zion -- easily the most desired unit in the state. Access isn't easy, but isn't hard either. Sheep numbers are up. Quality is high.



(I'd hunt Kaiparowits, Escalante! I'd probably boil my tag in kangaroo rat water, and eat as a soup at the end of my hunt!)


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That is awesome! If'n it were me I would start by asking the tag holder a few questions:

1. What is he hoping for? (size of ram is just a part of this; the experience is the bigger part I think)
2. What realistically is the tag holder able to put into for this hunt? Scouting, hunting, cash, etc.
3. What realistically is the support system for the tag holder able to do to contribute?

When you have these answers, then I think you start looking at units. If he is just looking for a fun, go out for 3-5 days and hunt sheep with his buddies the answer is going to be different than if he is wanting/able to put in months of scouting effort and be miles and miles away from any sane person looking for a hard earned ram, versus he wants a new state record, etc.

Needless to say, I anxiously await all the details I'm sure you guys will post to keep us hunting vicariously through you guys this coming year!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

My brother in law had the kaporwits/Escalante unit about 3 years ago. 
It is a very brutal hunt. Some rate it as the toughest hunt in the west. 
Asked me if I wanted to go with to help........
He wasn't tricking me.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

2full said:


> My brother in law had the kaporwits/Escalante unit about 3 years ago.
> It is a very brutal hunt. Some rate it as the toughest hunt in the west.
> Asked me if I wanted to go with to help........
> He wasn't tricking me.


Oh man, I would die for an opportunity like that (most likely in the literal sense).


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> If he is just looking for a fun, go out for 3-5 days and hunt sheep with his buddies the answer is going to be


Kaiparowits East and West



johnnycake said:


> if he is wanting/able to put in months of scouting effort and be miles and miles away from any sane person looking for a hard earned ram


Kaiparowits Escalante



johnnycake said:


> [If] he wants a new state record


Zion



2full said:


> My brother in law had the kaporwits/Escalante unit about 3 years ago.
> It is a very brutal hunt. Some rate it as the toughest hunt in the west.
> Asked me if I wanted to go with to help........
> _He wasn't tricking me_.


You screwed up! That's some of the neatest country this world has to offer. Yep, it's tough. It will eat your boots, then spit them out in dust. Your feet will despise sand, then cry out in pain when you leave it and step on the slick rock. Your calves will burn as you take 5 steps going up that dune, but only proceed 1 pace. Then your knees will tremble traversing the downhill side. By the time your done, you'll swear you'll never go back.

Then you'll start planning the next trip. And the next. And then it will be the only place that you ever want to hunt....





































If I had that sheep tag, I know where I'd go...


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Great pictures, PBH. You're making me realize it's been too long since I've paid a visit to red rock country.

The incredible country down there is one of the reasons I chose to apply for desert bighorns as my OIAL choice. There's a big part of me that wants to put in for the Escalante once I'm done with school and I can get a little more prepared. For now, though, I'm putting in for the units with easier access.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

In my defense for not going on the ram hunt.........

It was one of those deals where he got called 3-4 weeks before the hunt was to start and 
Offered the tag after someone had turned it back in. 
There was not time to get in the shape to go with, and I had just torn an ankle up and
Had a very sore foot. I did not feel I could be a asset, more like a liability.

I have spent a lot of time on and around lake Powell and the area. 
Love the area. One of the most beautiful places there is for sure. 
Him and 2 of his 20 something sons went. 
It about killed them for sure. They enjoyed it and don't regret it.
Sadly they had the famous tag soup.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

2full said:


> In my defense for not going on the ram hunt.........
> 
> It was one of those deals where he got called 3-4 weeks before the hunt was to start and
> Offered the tag after someone had turned it back in.
> ...


Excuses, excuses!;-)


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

It's all I got 8)


----------

